# Le diagramme de Ponk et autres facéties inutiles



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

*Le diagramme de Ponk.*

Il existe une échelle tout à fait scientifique qui classe les gens de 0 (hétérosexuel) à 6 (homosexuel) en passant par 3 (parfaitement bisexuels).

J'ai appris ça hier soir, en regardant la télé.
(On apprend de ces trucs... Dingue!)

Bref : faisons un diagramme.
En absisse, cette échelle.
En ordonnée, une évaluation (mettons, de 0 à 100) du plaisir éprouvé.
Une relation sexuelle = un point, quelque part.

On obtient un diagramme - un point, une ligne, une courbe, une nébuleuse...

Pourquoi pas un dessin?

Pourrait-on immaginer artiste décidant à l'avance de ce qu'il voudrait représenter et construisant son diagramme en fonction?
Sa propre vie sexuelle vue comme une oeuvre d'art à travers une de ses représentations...

Pourrait-on lire l'avenir dans le diagramme de Ponk comme dans les entrailles de poulet?
Pourrait-on y déchiffrer notre personnalité comme dans les tâches d'encre de Romachintrucrarsh ?

Verrait-on un jour "T'as le diagramme en parabole" remplacer "t'es à voile et à vapeur" ?

Qui sait ?


*---*

Toi aussi tu as parfoit des concepts tordus et inutiles qui te trotte dans la tête ?
Tu as quelque chose à dire sur mon joli diagramme ?
N'hésites pas !
Exprime toi !

Ou va pourir en enfer.


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2008)

Tu pourrais mettre le diagramme de Ponk de Ponk en exemple, steupl' ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Décembre 2008)

A quoi correspondent les degrés 1, 2, 4 et 5 dans le l'échelle de la sexualité ?


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> A quoi correspondent les degrés 1, 2, 4 et 5 dans le l'échelle de la sexualité ?



Bah que t'es un peu pd quand même


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> A quoi correspondent les degrés 1, 2, 4 et 5 dans le l'échelle de la sexualité ?


 
Bonne question qui ammène un petit amendement à la constitution du diagrame - un point ne peut pas être systématiquement UNE relation sexuelle dans l'acceptation classique du terme, sans quoi l'évaluation de sa bisexualité peut-être assez difficile à évaluer... 

Mensualisons les choses ! (histoire d'avoir une échelle commune)
Sur un mois, l'évaluation de sa bisexualité est plus plausible.
Un point - un mois.

Alors, après, les degrés...
C'est toi qui vois.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah que t'es un peu pd quand même


 
Non, maintenant, on dit : "t'as quand même le diagramme qui penche vers la droite!"

C'est plus immagé.


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2008)

Es tu sur que c'est seulement le diagramme ? 

Sinon, si tu es intégralement hétérosexuel, ton diagramme se confond avec l'axe des ordonnées, et ce que tu aies une activité sexuelle nulle ou débridée, c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Toi, t'as matté le reportage sur Arte où il parlait de l'échelle de Kinsey? 

Au passage, j'ai trouvé ce reportage moyen, rien de très nouveau, de très enrichissant et en essayant d'être ouvert, il fut un peu fermé...

Sinon, Ponkhead, on attend ton fameux diagramme?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Es tu sur que c'est seulement le diagramme ?
> 
> Sinon, si tu es intégralement hétérosexuel, ton diagramme se confond avec l'axe des ordonnées, et ce que tu aies une activité sexuelle nulle ou débridée, c'est ça ?


 
Oui.
Les "intégrals" (hétéro ou homo total ou constance dans les % de répartition) obtiennent des lignes verticales plus ou moins longues.



Mais j'ai prévenu dans le titre du fil : c'est un concept aussi fumeux qu'inutile, même si je le trouve rigolo.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai appris ça hier soir, en regardant la télé.


Tu ferais mieux de te droguer c'est moins nocif visiblement


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Décembre 2008)

Faire un diagramme sur sa vie sexuelle, faut avoir du temps à rien foutre.
Moi je peux pas. Quand j'ai du temps de libre, je baise.


----------



## Grug (19 Décembre 2008)

Rien compris 

À un je couche avec des filles : ok, à 6 je couche avec des garçons : ok, mais à 2, 3, 4 et 5 je couche avec qui ?


----------



## Lamégère (19 Décembre 2008)

Ben voilà ça c'est le diagramme du volume sonore en fonction de l'angle de la position utilisé. Bon c'est pas très explicite, mais j'ai du mal à enregistrer toutes les données à fournir et les calculs sont laborieux...
Je fais une étude sur 15 jours, j'extrapole sur 2 ans et je te ponds un autre diagramme...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Rien compris
> 
> À un je couche avec des filles : ok, à 6 je couche avec des garçons : ok, mais à 2, 3, 4 et 5 je couche avec qui ?


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Décembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Rien compris
> 
> À un je couche avec des filles : ok, à 6 je couche avec des garçons : ok, mais à 2, 3, 4 et 5 je couche avec qui ?




Si cette grosse feignasse de Ponk s'était donné la peine de mettre l'échelle de Kinsey, tu poserais pas ce genre de questions cons, je te le garantis.
Enfin si, peut-être.
Mais t'aurais pas d'excuses.

Alors l'échelle de Kinsey, c'est (trop cool comme rime) :

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0 : _Entièrement hétérosexuel(le)_                     (jamais t'as eu envie de ta vie tu le jures sur la tête de ta pauvre mère)
                  1 : _Prédominance hétérosexuelle, occasionnellement                    homosexuel(le) _ 
(genre t'es homosexuel que parce que tu penses au cul de sonny de temps en temps)
                  2 : _Prédominance hétérosexuelle, avec un                    «passé» homosexuel bien distinct _ (tu t'es rangé des camions, genre)
                  3 : _Également hétérosexuel(le) et homosexuel(le) _                    (ce qu'on appelle le parfait à voile et à vapeur)
                  4 : _Prédominance homosexuelle, avec un «passé»                    hétérosexuel bien distinct _ (ce qu'on appelle virer sa cutie, tu vois ?)
                  5 : _Prédominance homosexuelle, occasionnellement hétérosexuel(le) _(t'es ouvert(e), et en plus, t'es ouvert(e) )                     
                  6 : _Entièrement homosexuel(le)_ (et fier de l'être !)

Y'a des tests à la con pour le déterminer.
[/FONT]


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si cette grosse feignasse de Ponk s'était donné la peine de mettre l'échelle de Kinsey, tu poserais pas ce genre de questions cons, je te le garantis.
> Enfin si, peut-être.
> Mais t'aurais pas d'excuses.
> 
> ...



Je rêve, c'est le vieux Kinsey dont il est question ?

Celui de mon enfance inquiète ?

Polymorphe, dans la perversité ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2008)

c'est quoi l'objet en haut à gauche de la photo  de jp ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

un main gauche avec le pouce à droite


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, maintenant, on dit : "t'as quand même le diagramme qui penche vers la droite!"



ça veut dire que tu es gaucher, pas de quoi en faire un fromage...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors l'échelle de Kinsey, c'est (trop cool comme rime) :
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0 : _Entièrement hétérosexuel(le)_                     (jamais t'as eu envie de ta vie tu le jures sur la tête de ta pauvre mère)
> 1 : _Prédominance hétérosexuelle, occasionnellement                    homosexuel(le) _
> ...



Heu  les transexuels et les hermaphrodites, là dedans, ils sont où ? :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (20 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Heu  les transexuels et les hermaphrodites, là dedans, ils sont où ?



DTC ?


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Heu  les transexuels et les hermaphrodites, là dedans, ils sont où ? :rateau:



Ton manque de culture me sidère.
Les hermaphrodites sont en position médiane (3 pour les incultes).
Les transexuels peuvent s'occuper de n'importe quel barreau de l'échelle, comme n'importe qui d'entre nous.


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2008)

Pas d'accord : les hermaphrodites sont au milieu, à droite et à gauche, tout à la fois, puisque leurs relations sont systématiquement homo, bi et hétéro.
Je parle bien sur des vrais hermaphrodites, pas de ceux de type 'escargot', un coup mâle, un coup femelle. La, ça se complique, il faudrait demander au partenaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ton manque de culture me sidère.



Oui, je sais, je suis au niveau zéro, et j'entends bien y rester (tout du moins dans l'échelle dont il est ici question )


----------



## Grug (20 Décembre 2008)

Il me semblait que la méthode du Ponk pour tracer ce diagramme était absconse, et pour cause il n'y avait pas de méthode.


----------



## mado (20 Décembre 2008)

Manque d'isométrie et de pixels


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2008)

Quelle drôle d'idée !

La vie sexuelle sur un diagramme
ou une échelle !

Sur l'échelle de Richter à l'extrême rigueur,
à cause des secousses, hein ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2008)

Avec mes petites jambes, une échelle est parfois utile


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2008)

loustic a dit:


> La vie sexuelle sur un diagramme
> ou une échelle !



En tous cas, il me parait moins acrobatique et moins risqué de mener sa vie sexuelle sur un diagramme que sur une échelle !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tous cas, il me parait moins acrobatique et moins risqué de mener sa vie sexuelle sur un diagramme que sur une échelle !



Et que fais-tu des échasses ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Décembre 2008)

On avait dit pas de politique Tibo


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Décembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les transexuels peuvent s'occuper de n'importe quel barreau de l'échelle, comme n'importe qui d'entre nous.



Ca c'est clair que pour s'occuper du barreau...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Me souvenais plus de ça, tiens...


----------

